# Fallon ...2 long years



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

For you my beautiful angel! 

 *Tribute To A Best Friend*​ *Sunlight streams through window pane
unto a spot on the floor....
then I remember,
it's where you used to lie,
but now you are no more.
Our feet walk down a hall of carpet,
and muted echoes sound....
then I remember,
It's where your paws would joyously abound.
A voice is heard along the road, 
and up beyond the hill,
then I remember it can't be yours....
your golden voice is still.
But I'll take that vacant spot of floor
and empty muted hall
and lay them with the absent voice
and unused dish along the wall.
I'll wrap these treasured memorials
in a blanket of my love
and keep them for my best friend
until we meet above. 
*​ *Author Unknown *​


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

I haven't forgotten Fallon, Heather :heartbeat


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Prayers for you and Fallon on this sad anniversary.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I only know of Fallon through your posts, as I joined the forum after her passing...and I know that she was a much loved girl and is greatly missed.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Wow I can't believe it's been two years. Such a bittersweet day for you... one beloved pet lost, and all those new beautiful puppies born. 


PS - Happy birthday Demi


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

missmarstar said:


> Wow I can't believe it's been two years. Such a bittersweet day for you... one beloved pet lost, and all those new beautiful puppies born.
> 
> 
> PS - Happy birthday Demi


thank you all! most of you were here through it all. I shall try to focus on the gift I was given that day & not the loss I faced  I know Fallon would want that ....I was blessed with 10 beautiful babies to carry her legacy. I can only hope that Jaiden is snuggled into her loving paws and they are looking down with love :--heart:I just miss them so ...


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

I can't believe it has been 2 years-what a bittersweet day it is. I think you are right to concentrate on the gift Fallon gave you, and I am sure she is taking good care of precious Jaiden as well.


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

What a beautiful poem, Heather! I'm very sorry...


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I cannot believe it's been two years. She was/is so beautiful.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I remember when it happened. We all cried along with you during that sad time. I hope the happy times and the miracle babies and grandmom help to heal alittle of that pain. She was an amazing beautiful sweet girl. Hugs for you on this sad anniversary. (((((HUGS)))))


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

Hugs to Heaven sweet girl!


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Thinking of you and Fallon tonight. I can tell by the way you write about her that she was very special to you. I'm sure she is having a great time up there with baby Jaiden.


----------



## Bob-N-Tash (Feb 24, 2008)

Giving my babies nose kisses.. thinking of your Fallon. And hugs to you.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Heather, you have to believe that your beloved baby grandson and your lovely girl are snuggled in each other's laps, smiling down on you and yours, waiting for that blessed reunion. Sorry this day is so hard for you....


----------



## 3SweetGoldens (Feb 28, 2007)

Heather, I have been thinking of you today, as Lexi and Fallon both had their babies born that same day. I lost two precious babies that day, and my heart so ached for your pain in the loss of your beautiful Fallon. 
I know she is watching over your beloved Jaiden, and they are best of friends now, together forever. 
Fallon will always be remembered and loved for the beautiful girl she was.


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

What a beautiful poem,as you remember your wonderful golden girl. Im sure Fallon is close by .. furry angel taking care of little Jaiden.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Fallon*

I do believe that Fallon and Jaiden are snuggling.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Watch over us all Sweet Girl ~ You are thought of every day.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

You are in my thoughts and prayers today, Heather. All our Bridge goldens are with our beloved human souls in Heaven, I believe that!


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

sharlin said:


> Watch over us all Sweet Girl ~ You are thought of every day.


thank you  I thought I would repost this as it means so very much to me


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

That's very beautiful...


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Time goes on and still the pain of losing those we loved lingers - I am sure that Fallon will be watching over baby Jaiden as he sleeps

Run free and sleep softly Fallon


----------



## Taz Monkey (Feb 25, 2007)

wow, time flies, but it doesn't make it much easier, does it?
I told myself to stay out of the Rainbow Bridge section while at work, but I didn't listen to myself.
I believe Fallon and Jaiden are up there snuggled together just as a child and a golden should be, watching over you.


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

HUGS to you. It is so hard for those of us left behind.


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Big hugs, Heather....celebrate the generation Fallon left behind. It won't heal that tear in your heart, but maybe just soften the edges of the hurt.


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

Sending lots of love, Heather.


----------



## daisydogmom (Feb 26, 2007)

I can't believe that it has been two years. Fallon's story has always stuck with me. Thinking of you...


----------



## timberwolf (Apr 1, 2009)

What a beautiful tribute to a beautiful girl.
They say time heals but we never stop missing them, do we?


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

no :no: we never do, I believe we just learn to live with the ache  thank you for all your support :smooch:


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

arcane said:


> thank you  I thought I would repost this as it means so very much to me


 
You're so welcome - it was an honor.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

I can't believe it has been that long. It seems like just the other day I saw shedding tears over reading of her passing. Beautiful, sweet girl, you are missed.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

It is hard to believe that it was 2 years ago. 



arcane said:


> no :no: we never do, I believe we just learn to live with the ache  thank you for all your support :smooch:


I am never sure if we learn to live with it or we live despite it. One of the reasons I am late in finally reading this thread.


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

AmbikaGR said:


> It is hard to believe that it was 2 years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> I am never sure if we learn to live with it or we live despite it. One of the reasons I am late in finally reading this thread.


Yes Hank...your words are very true  More so in my house of late *sigh*


----------

